# Video slide show of our garden/yard



## Ameriscot (May 25, 2016)

I made a video of photos I took of our garden (yard) in 2011.  It's mostly flowers and I don't have all but the majority of them.  Video was getting too long for the rest as it's already 11 minutes.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 25, 2016)

One of my friends on FB in the US said she gets a message that she can't open this in her country because of music infringement.  Anyone else get this message that tried to open it?


----------



## Goldfynche (May 25, 2016)

Opened fine for me. Beautiful video.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 25, 2016)

Thanks GF!


----------



## kburra (May 25, 2016)

Actually reminded me of one I made in 2011 of our place downunder:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4OCKLQBeDU


----------



## Falcon (May 25, 2016)

Your video is beautiful!  SO professionally done.

And, WELCOME to the forum.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 25, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Your video is beautiful!  SO professionally done.
> 
> And, WELCOME to the forum.



Is this for me or kburra, Falcon?


----------



## Ameriscot (May 25, 2016)

kburra said:


> Actually reminded me of one I made in 2011 of our place downunder:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4OCKLQBeDU



Very nice!


----------



## Falcon (May 25, 2016)

That was for kburra.  He's new here.


----------



## kburra (May 25, 2016)

Thanks for kind words


----------



## Ameriscot (May 26, 2016)

Falcon said:


> That was for kburra.  He's new here.



He's been here 3 years.


----------



## kburra (May 26, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> He's been here 3 years.



Yep, had forgotten all about you (Sorry)...was going through old favourites and found you all again..good to be back!!:sorry:


----------



## Ameriscot (May 26, 2016)

kburra said:


> Yep, had forgotten all about you (Sorry)...was going through old favourites and found you all again..good to be back!!:sorry:



Welcome back.  Nothing to be sorry for!


----------

